# Pet stores in Sharjah, Ajman????



## mrbig

People say you can get persian cats cheaper in Sharjah and Ajman area. Anyone have an idea where these places are? If so can you tell me where please. Daughter wants a persian kitten for her birthday and I refuse to pay 2-3000aed for a persian kitten that I could get back home in the usa for 200-300$.
Please help,.


----------



## jessil

you can check at sharjah pet market. which is near to fish market and Main bus station which is close to rolla..


----------



## mrbig

jessil said:


> you can check at sharjah pet market. which is near to fish market and Main bus station which is close to rolla..



Ok I did a little research on google and there is a Pet MArket in Sharjah. But none of the websites I found actually gave directions to it, only told you about and what they have thier. Can you give me any better directions or find a map for me pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sparkysair

Why on earth do you want to buy a persian kitten of indeterminate background from a dodgy pet store in Sharjah?! There are so many cats and kittens looking for a good home, just contact Feline Friends. Why not show you're daughter the gallery of kittens looking for a home? Encaps - Kittens


----------



## Madam Mim

Was just going to post the same about Feline Friends sparky. Also heard some dodgy things re the Sharjah pet market.


----------



## mrbig

We are materialistic people who dont want to save the world from pet overpopulation.
Thanks for your sugestion though.


----------



## Sparkysair

mrbig said:


> We are materialistic people who dont want to save the world from pet overpopulation.
> Thanks for your sugestion though.


 As a 'materialistic' person, why would you want to be so cheap as to buy a kitten from a dodgy back street store? Are you aware of the problems you're setting yourself up for later on? 

The 'Persian' kitten bought from a market in Sharjah is highly unlikely to be bred responsibly. It is likely to have significant (and costly) health problems from inter-breeding. It will more than likely have been taken away from the litter far too young which can cause behavioral problems such as agression or an inability to clean itself or use a litter tray. It's probably not even a Persian!

Good luck with your new kitten


----------



## mrbig

next thing you know you are going to tell me to buy recycled toilet paper SNIP


----------



## sounds_of_arabia

mrbig said:


> Ok I did a little research on google and there is a Pet MArket in Sharjah. But none of the websites I found actually gave directions to it, only told you about and what they have thier. Can you give me any better directions or find a map for me pleassssssssssseeeeeeeeee


a heavy traffic in that area, however to get there follow the below mentioned :
1) drive from Dubai towards Sharjah through Etihad road 
2) once you arrive Sharjah take the third crossing over bridge towards king Faisal street 
3) keep going straight till you see the central souq (now the fish market on the opposite side of the central souq just there is a flying bridge between them, there is one exit to get there under the bridge)

try to avoid the rush hours 
i hope this helps


----------



## mrbig

Thank you very much sounds of arabia. Thank you verrrry much.


----------



## jojo

mrbig said:


> Thank you very much sounds of arabia. Thank you verrrry much.



YAY!!! Hey make sure you post some piccies of it!!


Jo xxx


----------



## mrbig

Sure will jojo.
Also by editing my post you took away all my rep points and turned my rep thing red instead of green. Think you could fix that for me? Great, thanks. mwaaaaah


----------



## jojo

mrbig said:


> Sure will jojo.
> Also by editing my post you took away all my rep points and turned my rep thing red instead of green. Think you could fix that for me? Great, thanks. mwaaaaah



Did I do that??? Wow, the power!!!!! Not sure how to change it, I'll have a look! But maybe that should be your punishment!! :eyebrows: LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mrbig

thanks for fixing that.
my wife punishes me enough. thanks though


----------

